
A cron job that could save you from a ransomware attack - fagnerbrack
https://victoria.dev/blog/a-cron-job-that-could-save-you-from-a-ransomware-attack/
======
dvfjsdhgfv
It's not a cron job but backing the data that saves you, cron only automates
it. Moreover, rsync/sync solution proposed in the article won't work against a
ransomware attack. You'll just end up with a nice copy of your encrypted data.

~~~
compressedgas
For actual protection, you need to make full backups, not maintain a replica.
And you need to do the backup as a pull and not a push. So it is not possible
for the backup to be overwritten by the host being backed up.

